# NC Afternoon bite



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

well hit the wall with some friends who never fish the river to try and get thm some sauger action! Well it worked for 3 but the 4th couldnt catch a cold! In all we had 18 sauger 2 walleye some farm animals one 15lbs. Was a great day we went to leave and some 16 year old punk parked smack in the middle of the drive out! Little &@*#O! I was mad to say the least had to wait 45 min on him to show up!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yo Potter,
When did you get there?
I was there at 9ish this morning and was hoping to see you! I was the last to leave,,, say around 2:30. MAN was it hot!!


I stood next to a guy who LANDED +- 50 sauger,,, Plus some smallies and a couple of whites and sheeps. This guy was using a lure that looked like a sweedish pimple. He had 37 sauger & walleyes landed between 8 & 9:30am!
\Seen another guy land a 3# walleye and around 12 other fish.
I only caught,,, say 6 fish. 1 sauger, 2 whites, 2 drum, 2 cats. I Had 3 big breakoffs! I never got to see what they were.
I'd say that there were 75 fish landed this morning,,, 8 guys.

Well, I'm headin' to ASH Tuesday. Gonna get another cooler full of panfish.
THEN I'm commin' back down later in the week for some sauger. 
Gonna keep trying till I get it right!! 
PLEASE keep us posted,,, IF THEY'RE STILL HITTIN' THANKS


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I didnt get there till around 430PM I am friends with the guy that got the nice walleye, call him half pint lol you can guess why! I am hoping for a little more rain some of the fish have moved out to the middle since those wickets are closed now. Yeah Silver Pimple seems to be producing well vertical jigging right off wall!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Any pics of the 15lbr? That's a SOW!


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol no I wish but damn thing was so slimy wasnt gonna reach in my pocket for my droid after picking him up just threw his big ass back!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty sure the guy that caught all of them early on was Pete or aka Hatchetman, does creel surveys for dnr. Good fisherman and hell of a great guy too. He called me Sunday and was tellin me about the non stop action. Good to hear you guys got into them.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote, "He called me Sunday and was tellin me about the non stop action"


Yep Snake,,, "Hatchetman" I didn't want to BLOW HIS COVER! ,,, SPOSETABEWORKIN'!!
LOL
HE CALLED YOU TO TELL YOU HOW HE WAS BUSTIN' OUR NADDS!

Then Your familiar with his 'home made LURE'?
I was just about ready to BEG him,,, JUST TO USE IT,,, let alone BUY ONE. But I did sugjest that he carry a dozen or so with him,,, you know,,, TO SELL TO HIS OGF 'BUDDIES' 

*WOW! I JUST HAD AN IDEA! Wouldn't it be NICE OF HIM TO SEND US A CLOSE UP PIC of that jigging lure (HINT). Like, if he was going for a pattent, HE COULD SEND IT IN A PM! ( Another HINT).*
I think that the 'pimple' that I was using was just too light and fluttered too much,,, I
just couldn't keep it in the "SWEET SPOT".
Well, let us know how you do,,, Have a great day,, I gotta plant the garden!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Met Proud Potter today. River wasn't as hot today but was still good. Potter has one of my spoons DoBoy. Gave one to him and one to his buddy but only because I liked his buddies dog . Give you one the next time I see you....Pete


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

i do have one and am working on my mass marketing/manufacturing plan as i type! nice to meet ya hatchetman you rock!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Pete,
Curious what type of spoon you're using....Hopkins, Cabelas, homemade(like many of mine!)? Just curious.....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

It's just a home poured 1/2 oz. Hopkins slightly modified. Buddy of mine made the mold, I supply the lead, hooks and split rings. Have about .50 cents in each one, better than the $3.69 for a real Hopkins. I use a casting outfit with 30 lb. Power Pro and about a 2-3 foot 20 lb. test flourocarbon leader and a snap, no swivel, just a black snap. The rest is just learning the different techniques to give it the action they want that day....


----------

